# Lidded Vessel (with finial) Challenge



## trc65

See, doesn't that sound a lot better than a box with a knob? Which is what this challenge really is. Chose this idea for a couple of reasons. First, I've never really done a lidded box other than playing around with scrap. Second, to force myself (and of course others) to think a little bit about design, particularly how a finial (or knob) Can enhance an object. 

So often, we think of a finials as a long pointed "spire", but it doesn't have to be. The definition of a finial is "an element marking the end or top of some object, often formed to be a decorative feature". In layman's terms, a box with a knob!

*Requirements*:

1. Make some object that has a lid. Any size, shape, form, material that you want.

2. The lid must have a finial of some type. Can be a knob, spire, hook, ring, whatever enhances your project.

3. The finial must be turned separately from the lid. Can be the same wood, different wood, metal, plastic, acrylic, anything. The reason for this requirement is so often I've finished the top of an ornament and have just a little bit of wood left on the end, so I'll round it off into some shape and call it good. By turning the finial separately, it will force you to think about transition, design, etc.

*Deadline*: _Saturday February 13, 10:00 p.m. central time_. Post your photos to this thread, and I'll start a new thread for voting.

I'll look in the next couple days and post some links on finial design, etc to help in the process.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Alright, I'm in. I've been meaning to try this anyway.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I’m in. Have an idea already that if I can execute will make a few smiles. Thats enough for now. Great idea Tim. Can’t wait to see Barb’s.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

I will give it a shot been watching these challenges. Cool stuff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## William Tanner

sprucegum said:


> I will give it a shot been watching these challenges. Cool stuff.


Excellent Dave. Glad you are in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

Please count me in Tim.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Barb

I’m in. I was just telling my friend the other day how I love the look of many finials but hate making them because it forces me to take my time and be very precise. So this is the perfect challenge for me lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## The100road

I’ll be in on this one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65

Great to see some new faces joining in!

Here are some PDF files that may help.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Good call Tim! Two more things to check off the list of things to try!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

I'm in on this one. I have one in the works right now. Does that count?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## trc65

ripjack13 said:


> I'm in on this one. I have one in the works right now. Does that count?


Sure! As long as it meets the requirements, and you aren't done with it yet, works for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> Sure! As long as it meets the requirements, and you aren't done with it yet, works for me.



Yep. I am most certainly not done with it yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodman6415

I’m in

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## trc65

As I was looking through references, came across something that will be interesting to try, but will require me to turn the finial first, and then turn the box. Is that what they mean by the tail wagging the dog?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

I know one of the PDF's you posted is hers, but anyone who can use help go to YouTube and watch some of Cindy Drozda's videos. She turns spectacular finials.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

I’ve been out in the shop and selected the wood for this project. Of course that selection is likely to change.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65

@strikeu
@Sakfarm1
@Joker9
@dyno don
@Fourthbest
@WoodDoctor

Hi everyone! I tagged you to let you know about the Woodturning challenge that has been running for a little under a year now. Since you are all new to the forum in the last week or two you might not realize what the challenge is about.

When everything started shutting down last year, a Woodturning challenge was started as a friendly competition and a skill building exercise. About monthly, a new challenge is outlined with a new project and a deadline for completion. Everyone who wants to enter posts picture(s) of their project and then every member of WB has the opportunity to vote for their favorite. The winner gets to set the requirements for the next challenge. Its as simple as that. No entry fees, nor prizes! Just a chance to build skills and learn from each other, and maybe a little kick in the butt to finally try that project youve been thinking about.

If you are interested, just post a message to this thread letting everyone know you'll be playing along. Then any questions, comments, or heckling from the peanut gallery all get posted to this thread. Also, pictures from your finished project get posted in this thread. After the deadline, I'll create a voting thread with a poll to determine the winner.

Good to see so many new members who are turners and hope you decide to join in the fun.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Ed D.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

ripjack13 said:


> @Ed D.


He doesn’t stand a chance

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## trc65

Wasn't trying to leave Ed out, he made some suggestions for this challenge, so figured he knew what it was all about.

If there are others who are relatively new, and I've left off the list, please tag them. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

trc65 said:


> @strikeu
> @Sakfarm1
> @Joker9
> @dyno don
> @Fourthbest
> @WoodDoctor
> 
> Hi everyone! I tagged you to let you know about the Woodturning challenge that has been running for a little under a year now. Since you are all new to the forum in the last week or two you might not realize what the challenge is about.
> 
> When everything started shutting down last year, a Woodturning challenge was started as a friendly competition and a skill building exercise. About monthly, a new challenge is outlined with a new project and a deadline for completion. Everyone who wants to enter posts picture(s) of their project and then every member of WB has the opportunity to vote for their favorite. The winner gets to set the requirements for the next challenge. Its as simple as that. No entry fees, nor prizes! Just a chance to build skills and learn from each other, and maybe a little kick in the butt to finally try that project youve been thinking about.
> 
> If you are interested, just post a message to this thread letting everyone know you'll be playing along. Then any questions, comments, or heckling from the peanut gallery all get posted to this thread. Also, pictures from your finished project get posted in this thread. After the deadline, I'll create a voting thread with a poll to determine the winner.
> 
> Good to see so many new members who are turners and hope you decide to join in the fun.


Your kidding rite? I was under the impression that the winner got a $10,000 prize. Guess I confused this with fordged in fire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bean_counter

Count me in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

sprucegum said:


> Your kidding rite? I was under the impression that the winner got a $10,000 prize. Guess I confused this with fordged in fire.


Actually, the winner gets 3 years worth of Mod salary.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sakfarm1

Thanks Tim! Definitely interested in the idea and hopefully can join in on some of the future challenges

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

I'm in, here's my entry;  actually that was my entry for the multi axis challenge, maybe I will try something similar for this challenge

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Actually, the winner gets 3 years worth of Mod salary.


I volunteer Tony's salary to be used.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok, Ok, enough sitting around doing nothing but eating pork rinds. I'm in!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Joker9

I'm in. Does the box I presented in the intro count?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

Joker9 said:


> I'm in. Does the box I presented in the intro count?


Sorry, new or in progress work only. Your intro pic though, Is a good example for this challenge. A simple box that was enhanced by wood choice, and design.


----------



## David Hill

Finally! will be able to participate-- I'm in.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

Since I have been clearing out the garage to get it ready to move the shop into there, I'll need to wade through my pile o crap to get to the lathe....

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Steve in VA

William Tanner said:


> He doesn’t stand a chance



We can't let some Yo Yo win, can we?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Ed D.

trc65 said:


> Wasn't trying to leave Ed out, he made some suggestions for this challenge, so figured he knew what it was all about.
> 
> If there are others who are relatively new, and I've left off the list, please tag them. Thanks.


No way I'd miss out on this. Thanks for thinking of me...I'm definitely in. One question: is it okay to post a video instead of photos of the entry piece? I've found that placing your work on a motorized turn-table, and filming it as the piece turns, is a really good way to show all aspects of the design and craftsmanship.

Guess I'll have to be at the TOP of my game to SPIN through this tough crowd.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## sprucegum

@ ripjack13 Actually that is quite a improvement over some pictures you have posted of your shop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## William Tanner

Ed D. said:


> No way I'd miss out on this. Thanks for thinking of me...I'm definitely in. One question: is it okay to post a video instead of photos of the entry piece? I've found that placing your work on a motorized turn-table, and filming it as the piece turns, is a really good way to show all aspects of the design and craftsmanship.
> 
> Guess I'll have to be at the TOP of my game to SPIN through this tough crowd.


I’m sure glad you are in Ed. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ed D. said:


> No way I'd miss out on this. Thanks for thinking of me...I'm definitely in. One question: is it okay to post a video instead of photos of the entry piece? I've found that placing your work on a motorized turn-table, and filming it as the piece turns, is a really good way to show all aspects of the design and craftsmanship.
> 
> Guess I'll have to be at the TOP of my game to SPIN through this tough crowd.



I would like to suggest an actual pic in addition to the video. This way its easier for us to repost them in the voting topic. Also, every so often we have calendars made up with lots of members photos on them so if you're cool with that, we could include the picture you post.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Glad to have you join in Ed!

In addition to what Marc said some of us have really crappy internet (hotspot) and don't have the speed to easily view videos. One of the few downsides to living out in the country......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Past calendars we've done....





__





WB 2018 Calendars are ready to go!!


Okie Dokie! I've got a design put together for the WB 2018 Calendar and I want you all to take a look and use the poll to tell me if you're interested, If I can get enough interest I'll place an order for 50 of them tonight or tomorrow (There's a sale on right now and I can get them down under...



woodbarter.com









__





WB CALENDAR FOR 2019!!


Well folks, I did manage to get a calendar put together for this next year! I tried to make sure I was only using things posted on WB in 2018 with two exceptions- October is all work from @Jack "Pappy" Lewis who passed away last month and as usual, November is dedicated to the memory of our...



woodbarter.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ed D.

Okay, thanks for the guidance. 

Just finished my entry today. It is a lidded vessel with a finial, but then again...it is something else all together. Photos and video below. The box body is Southeast Asian Amboyna burl and measures about 3" wide x 2" tall. The lid (finger-top) is 2.5" across and is made from (starting with the handle) African Blackwood, Amboyna burl, white/black/white acrylic spacer, Rhodonite Tru-Stone, another acrylic spacer, Amboyna burl and a Rhodonite stone point, and with some rose engine embellishments. The box can be flipped over to become a stage for spinning the top.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Barb

Ed D. said:


> Okay, thanks for the guidance.
> 
> Just finished my entry today. It is a lidded vessel with a finial, but then again...it is something else all together. Photos and video below. The box body is Southeast Asian Amboyna burl and measures about 3" wide x 2" tall. The lid (finger-top) is 2.5" across and is made from (starting with the handle) African Blackwood, Amboyna burl, white/black/white acrylic spacer, Rhodonite Tru-Stone, another acrylic spacer, Amboyna burl and a Rhodonite stone point, and with some rose engine embellishments. The box can be flipped over to become a stage for spinning the top.
> View attachment 200678
> 
> View attachment 200681
> View attachment 200682
> View attachment 200683


Ok, contest is over. Lol. What an amazing piece. I love it. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rocking RP

Count me in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh snap! @Ed D. Just set the bar!!! I better get a ladder. From the firehouse!! Cuz thats hot!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## trc65

Spectacular work Ed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Hell, why should I ever bother...  

GREAT piece Ed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Can we just fold our hands?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Upon further research - I think he needs to be disqualified - he made a video. I think that equivocates to undue judge influence or bribery or sumthen! That has to be in the fine print somewheres.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Maverick

"Beautiful piece Ed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. I started on mine today.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Steve in VA

Ed D. said:


> Okay, thanks for the guidance.
> 
> Just finished my entry today. It is a lidded vessel with a finial, but then again...it is something else all together. Photos and video below. The box body is Southeast Asian Amboyna burl and measures about 3" wide x 2" tall. The lid (finger-top) is 2.5" across and is made from (starting with the handle) African Blackwood, Amboyna burl, white/black/white acrylic spacer, Rhodonite Tru-Stone, another acrylic spacer, Amboyna burl and a Rhodonite stone point, and with some rose engine embellishments. The box can be flipped over to become a stage for spinning the top.
> View attachment 200678
> 
> View attachment 200681
> View attachment 200682
> View attachment 200683




Wow.....I'm not sure what else to say???

@Ed D. - You may not have caught on just yet, but typically it takes most of us 2-3 weeks to figure out what to do, another week or so to plan it, and we save the last few days and hours for actually doing something. To say you've set the bar high on so many levels, including the video, is quite an understatement. Well done!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Ed D.

Steve in VA said:


> Wow.....I'm not sure what else to say???
> 
> @Ed D. - You may not have caught on just yet, but typically it takes most of us 2-3 weeks to figure out what to do, another week or so to plan it, and we save the last few days and hours for actually doing something. To say you've set the bar high on so many levels, including the video, is quite an understatement. Well done!!!


Thanks...my COVID bubble is pretty tight, so I don't get out much. Lots of time on my hands, and so thankful to have such a rewarding hobby.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hmm. Well, I like what turned out but it may be a lil small....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

I'll just call that practice turning....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Marc, like it all, very nice, but I especially like the detail on the top of the container piece.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm. Well, I like what turned out but it may be a lil small....
> 
> View attachment 200833


Down here we call that a toothpick holder. Nicely done!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Nice looking vessel! Great looking piece of wood as well. I think I'm going small for this challenge too. I'll waste less wood figuring out what I'm doing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm. Well, I like what turned out but it may be a lil small....
> 
> View attachment 200833


Very cool! I can see this being used as a pill or bud container.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

"Very cool! I can see this being used as a pill or bud container."

Don't know about yours - but none of my buddies would fit in that container!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## William Tanner

Well, that’s perfect. Nicely done Marc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Mike Hill said:


> "Very cool! I can see this being used as a pill or bud container."
> 
> Don't know about yours - but none of my buddies would fit in that container!!!!


 My buddy Tony would bahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill

DDDDUH!!! Forgot about him!! I stand corrected!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD

Tony said:


> Down here we call that a toothpick holder. Nicely done!


I thought all you Texans used telephone poles for toothpicks...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## trc65

I don't know about _buddies_ fitting in the vessel, but would be perfect for a little _ganja_ bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## sprucegum

Almost done

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## CWS

trc65 said:


> See, doesn't that sound a lot better than a box with a knob? Which is what this challenge really is. Chose this idea for a couple of reasons. First, I've never really done a lidded box other than playing around with scrap. Second, to force myself (and of course others) to think a little bit about design, particularly how a finial (or knob) Can enhance an object.
> 
> So often, we think of a finials as a long pointed "spire", but it doesn't have to be. The definition of a finial is "an element marking the end or top of some object, often formed to be a decorative feature". In layman's terms, a box with a knob!
> 
> *Requirements*:
> 
> 1. Make some object that has a lid. Any size, shape, form, material that you want.
> 
> 2. The lid must have a finial of some type. Can be a knob, spire, hook, ring, whatever enhances your project.
> 
> 3. The finial must be turned separately from the lid. Can be the same wood, different wood, metal, plastic, acrylic, anything. The reason for this requirement is so often I've finished the top of an ornament and have just a little bit of wood left on the end, so I'll round it off into some shape and call it good. By turning the finial separately, it will force you to think about transition, design, etc.
> 
> *Deadline*: _Saturday February 13, 10:00 p.m. central time_. Post your photos to this thread, and I'll start a new thread for voting.
> 
> I'll look in the next couple days and post some links on finial design, etc to help in the process.


I am in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> I am in.


Good to see you man, where have you been??


----------



## CWS

trc65 said:


> Glad to have you join in Ed!
> 
> In addition to what Marc said some of us have really crappy internet (hotspot) and don't have the speed to easily view videos. One of the few downsides to living out in the country......


I always liked living in the country until everybody ZOOMED and I still do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> Good to see you man, where have you been??


That crazy @rocky1 got interested in honey bees. I started out last year with 1 hive and over the summer I ended up with 10 hives. I don't have any idea how anyone can keep track of 1500. I have been working with the bees and making new hives. Now the bees are put bed for the Winter and have a little extra time. Stay Safe!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## gman2431

CWS said:


> That crazy @rocky1 got interested in honey bees. I started out last year with 1 hive and over the summer I ended up with 10 hives. I don't have any idea how anyone can keep track of 1500. I have been working with the bees and making new hives. Now the bees are put bed for the Winter and have a little extra time. Stay Safe!


Good to hear the bees are doing good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Oh, and I'm in... got a little scrap piece I just couldn't burn so I started in on something. Hopefully my brain and translate it to wood...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## trc65

Bunch of firsts for me. First time turning mesquite (that @Tony sent me a year or so ago). Didnt plan on it being part of the challenge, but thats what it started looking like, so i guess it will be. Also first time I've done any hollowing (that couldn't be done with a gouge). And because it's mesquite, had to add some turquoise.





BTW, @Ed D. Is a really bad influence on me, I'm starting this challenge at least three weeks earlier than I normally would!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## William Tanner

sprucegum said:


> Almost done
> 
> View attachment 200878


I would trade places with you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> Bunch of firsts for me. First time turning mesquite (that @Tony sent me a year or so ago). Didnt plan on it being part of the challenge, but thats what it started looking like, so i guess it will be. Also first time I've done any hollowing (that couldn't be done with a gouge). And because it's mesquite, had to add some turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 200911
> 
> BTW, @Ed D. Is a really bad influence on me, I'm starting this challenge at least three weeks earlier than I normally would!


Those are a lot of significance firsts Tim.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR

Outstanding Ed! I thought several times about building a rose engine when I was living in Charlotte, we had half a dozen or so guys who made them but I just never got around to it. Look forward to seeing more of your work.
Oh, been busy and minimal heat in the shop till I get someone out to fix, but will find time to join in on the challenge, I’m in!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum

Well here it is. I'm not totally pleased with it but I reckon it will hold a few high price chocolates on Feb 14. Red maple with a few eyes and cherry with shellac.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Very nice, I like it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

I like it as well. Gives me something else to shoot for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

William Tanner said:


> I like it as well. Gives me something else to shoot for.


Better aim a lot higher than that

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trc65

Nicely done Dave! I like the mix of wood/ colors, and it's the perfect size for candy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb

Very nice indeed! :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

sprucegum said:


> Better aim a lot higher than that


Dave you are a funny man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Question: Is it against the rules to post an entry in the Critique Form to get ideas before completing the project?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## sprucegum

trc65 said:


> Question: Is it against the rules to post an entry in the Critique Form to get ideas before completing the project?


Why not but don't expect a honest critique.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## The100road

Here is my entry. My first attempt was a fail but thought this one turned out pretty cool. Was going for the rustic look. It reminds me of the Vikings. It is elm burl I got in a trade from @Courtland and the finial is whitetail antler I got from @Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 11 | Creative 2


----------



## Steve in VA

The100road said:


> Here is my entry. My first attempt was a fail but thought this one turned out pretty cool. Was going for the rustic look. It reminds me of the Vikings. It is elm burl I got in a trade from @Courtland and the finial is whitetail antler I got from @Eric Rorabaugh
> 
> View attachment 200968
> 
> View attachment 200969
> 
> View attachment 200970
> 
> View attachment 200971




That's not fair Stan....I just pulled these out an hour ago to use for my finial. Back to the drawing board I guess  

Seriously, that's a beautiful piece on many levels!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Stan @The100road , I didn’t think we were allowed to use ugly wood............


Incredible, how did that burl even stay together?? Like your unique finial also. Great job!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

The100road said:


> Here is my entry. My first attempt was a fail but thought this one turned out pretty cool. Was going for the rustic look. It reminds me of the Vikings. It is elm burl I got in a trade from @Courtland and the finial is whitetail antler I got from @Eric Rorabaugh
> 
> View attachment 200968
> 
> View attachment 200969
> 
> View attachment 200970
> 
> View attachment 200971



Great job Stan, that is a very cool rustic look.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

The100road said:


> Here is my entry. My first attempt was a fail but thought this one turned out pretty cool. Was going for the rustic look. It reminds me of the Vikings. It is elm burl I got in a trade from @Courtland and the finial is whitetail antler I got from @Eric Rorabaugh
> 
> View attachment 200968
> 
> View attachment 200969
> 
> View attachment 200970
> 
> View attachment 200971


DANG! I've gotta shoot even higher than what I've been trying to do already. This is awesomely rugged. At the moment I'm watching UFC fights with a couple of buds and they both said, "Dayumm!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Great work Stan! Gorgeous piece and really thinking outside the box!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The100road

This was my first attempt. :( currently have a dowel in the middle drying. We’ll see how it goes

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 3


----------



## Gdurfey

I’m crying for you buddy........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum

The100road said:


> Here is my entry. My first attempt was a fail but thought this one turned out pretty cool. Was going for the rustic look. It reminds me of the Vikings. It is elm burl I got in a trade from @Courtland and the finial is whitetail antler I got from @Eric Rorabaugh
> 
> View attachment 200968
> 
> View attachment 200969
> 
> View attachment 200970
> 
> View attachment 200971


I really like the look.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum

The100road said:


> This was my first attempt. :( currently have a dowel in the middle drying. We’ll see how it goes
> 
> View attachment 200980
> 
> View attachment 200981


Hate when that happens

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

That's awesome stan,to bad the first one broke. Thankfully you could save it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Stan, the term rustic doesn’t do justice to that...gnarly is more appropriate! Very nice Stan!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Stan, I like it that you are using a dowel for the repair. I learned a long time ago to not turn a burl that way without first stabilizing, not epoxy, but put a dowel there to strengthen it. It's still gonna be gorgeous when done.

Were you working between centers when it broke, or were you relying on your steady rest, and when you drilled for the dowel, which end did you drill the hole from? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## The100road

Nubsnstubs said:


> Stan, I like it that you are using a dowel for the repair. I learned a long time ago to not turn a burl that way without first stabilizing, not epoxy, but put a dowel there to strengthen it. It's still gonna be gorgeous when done.
> 
> Were you working between centers when it broke, or were you relying on your steady rest, and when you drilled for the dowel, which end did you drill the hole from? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)



I was actually setting up the steady rest when it broke. I was tightening the bottom wheels which lifted up on the wood and snapped the middle.

I drilled the hole into both ends of the break. Them put a 3/8” dowel about 2” into each side and pressed together. I will have to reshape it a little bit but I think there is enough wood to play with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wow. Thats pretty cool looking. Both are real nice. I'll be looking forward to seeing the final result after you fix it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Got my vessel done, and a lid made. May not be _the_ lid, but it's the fourth iteration, so I'll put some finish on it and look at it for a couple of days. Thinking about the finial, but paralysis by analysis is setting in.

How's everybody else doing (other than the over achievers who are done )?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steve in VA

Funny....I literally just came in from the garage after making a second finial. I'm not sure the second one is going to cut it either, but I'm at a loss for another style. I'll ponder this one for a day or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I had to make a seam ripper cover, so I'll be trying another one tomorrow or so....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

I'm still in the Thinking About It stage....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb

Well, I cut into the blank I'm using and found a large cavity. I filled it with slow setting epoxy so it'll be a few days before I can touch it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey

I am also doing the epoxy thing so I am 7 days out....but, may dig through some cast bangle centers and do lid/finial first.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Body is done other than the finish. The lid is going to be a challenge on this one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## David Hill

Decided it was Go BIG!
I have a smaller one 75% made already, and thought .....hmmmm, why not make a biggun??
I found a nice Mesquite round that is 14–15” x about 6”.
Pics of raw round, then what I have after using roughing gouge. Still deciding whether to cut a lid from this blank or just make another (Mesquite is so hard to find here— that’s sarcasm).
Had to turn on the dust filters— dry Mesquite makes lots of dust!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## trc65

Was working on finials, and got one I like, but had one more blank cut, so figured I'd see if I could improve on it a little and this one happened. Don't think I'll be using this one. I call it "snowman with dunce cap"

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Barb

trc65 said:


> Was working on finials, and got one I like, but had one more blank cut, so figured I'd see if I could improve on it a little and this one happened. Don't think I'll be using this one. I call it "snowman with dunce cap"
> 
> View attachment 201236


It still looks good. Reminds me of the travelocity gnome. :)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## trc65

I was very happy with it until I took it off the lathe and looked at it vertically, and saw the snowman! I still like it, just not right for this one, it'll go in my box of misfits, and get used for something, sometime....

Of course now, I'll never get the Travelocity Gnome out of my head!

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Steve in VA

David Hill said:


> Decided it was Go BIG!
> I have a smaller one 75% made already, and thought .....hmmmm, why not make a biggun??
> I found a nice Mesquite round that is 14–15” x about 6”.
> Pics of raw round, then what I have after using roughing gouge. Still deciding whether to cut a lid from this blank or just make another (Mesquite is so hard to find here— that’s sarcasm).
> Had to turn on the dust filters— dry Mesquite makes lots of dust!
> 
> View attachment 201172
> 
> View attachment 201173
> 
> View attachment 201174
> 
> View attachment 201175



Going BIG is right!! Can't wait to see this one and I hope you're doing well David!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA

trc65 said:


> I was very happy with it until I took it off the lathe and looked at it vertically, and saw the snowman! I still like it, just not right for this one, it'll go in my box of misfits, and get used for something, sometime....
> 
> Of course now, I'll never get the Travelocity Gnome out of my head!



You should be happy with it. Obviously we can't see the full piece yet, but the finial in and of itself looks good....for a Gnome that is In all seriousness, I like the lines of it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> I was very happy with it until I took it off the lathe and looked at it vertically, and saw the snowman! I still like it, just not right for this one, it'll go in my box of misfits, and get used for something, sometime....
> 
> Of course now, I'll never get the Travelocity Gnome out of my head!


I would say this one is a success and yes, it is good to have a few finials on standby . Nice flowing curves.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

As the vessel is curing, I thought I would start on the top and finial. My first finial ever.

Then the second, had a small fracture as I was trying to set up the design of the bottom. Then I went to a redesign and, well.......but am enjoying the challenge. Will add pictures in a moment.

















and yes, that is a bangle center.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Barb

Gdurfey said:


> As the vessel is curing, I thought I would start on the top and finial. My first finial ever.
> 
> Then the second, had a small fracture as I was trying to set up the design of the bottom. Then I went to a redesign and, well.......but am enjoying the challenge. Will add pictures in a moment.
> 
> View attachment 201353
> 
> View attachment 201354
> 
> View attachment 201355
> 
> View attachment 201356
> 
> and yes, that is a bangle center.


Ouch on the break! I feel you there. Maybe you can glue it back together? The bangle center finial is pretty cool too. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Pretty finials. 

On the one that broke off, sand the broken end smooth, add a small brass eye hook, and you've got an "icicle" ornament!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> As the vessel is curing, I thought I would start on the top and finial. My first finial ever.
> 
> Then the second, had a small fracture as I was trying to set up the design of the bottom. Then I went to a redesign and, well.......but am enjoying the challenge. Will add pictures in a moment.
> 
> View attachment 201353
> 
> View attachment 201354
> 
> View attachment 201355
> 
> View attachment 201356
> 
> and yes, that is a bangle center.


Dang it, that was going to be what I did was use a bangle center, now I have to come up with something else! Nice job, sucks that the finial broke!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill

Making progress on mine. Plan to do a lot more this weekend. It’s a mite bigger’n than most of y’alls. Decided to make use of the Bosch hollowing rig and the bowl steady. Have a little more to get out, then need to fill a couple of areas. The top opening is 6” and I need to make the lid as well as the finial—- ah well one thing at a time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## trc65

Very cool, loving the shape!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

Gdurfey said:


> As the vessel is curing, I thought I would start on the top and finial. My first finial ever.
> 
> Then the second, had a small fracture as I was trying to set up the design of the bottom. Then I went to a redesign and, well.......but am enjoying the challenge. Will add pictures in a moment.
> 
> View attachment 201353
> 
> View attachment 201354
> 
> View attachment 201355
> 
> View attachment 201356
> 
> and yes, that is a bangle center.


This is going to happen with the first one or few, especially if you push to get it like you want. It has been a while for me and I’m expecting trouble. Figure it won’t happen on my first attempt. Keep at it as it is good practice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Tony said:


> Dang it, that was going to be what I did was use a bangle center, now I have to come up with something else! Nice job, sucks that the finial broke!


Still use one, it will be different.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Getting serious now! Passed the thinking 'bout it stage!

Now I don't usually dress for turning





But when I do it's for a challenge and I wear my Stetson!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner

A hat turning challenge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barb

Mike Hill said:


> Getting serious now! Passed the thinking 'bout it stage!
> 
> Now I don't usually dress for turning
> 
> View attachment 201631
> 
> But when I do it's for a challenge and I wear my Stetson!


Lol awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I might have to try this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

Mike Hill said:


> Getting serious now! Passed the thinking 'bout it stage!
> 
> Now I don't usually dress for turning
> 
> View attachment 201631
> 
> But when I do it's for a challenge and I wear my Stetson!


You look like and cowboy after a OSHA inspection,

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Steve in VA

Just wrapped up the finial on my box, after three variations. I couldn't decide which one to go with, so the family voted and this one came out on top  

I decided to practice some beading along with trying a box / hollowing for the first time. I didn't plan the beads out quite right, so the overall design / pattern changed a bit along the way. The result is that the base and top can be turned two different ways for two different patterns though. 

I also tried taking photos with a plain white background. Would love some feedback on that as well.

Great challenge Tim; I learned a lot and can see myself doing more hollowing very soon!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Gdurfey

Great job Steve! The contrast, matching pattern, accent of the finial,.....well, all of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb

Steve in VA said:


> Just wrapped up the finial on my box, after three variations. I couldn't decide which one to go with, so the family voted and this one came out on top
> 
> I decided to practice some beading along with trying a box / hollowing for the first time. I didn't plan the beads out quite right, so the overall design / pattern changed a bit along the way. The result is that the base and top can be turned two different ways for two different patterns though.
> 
> I also tried taking photos with a plain white background. Would love some feedback on that as well.
> 
> Great challenge Tim; I learned a lot and can see myself doing more hollowing very soon!
> 
> View attachment 201696
> 
> View attachment 201697
> 
> View attachment 201698


This is just Beautiful! I love how you used one color and didn't muddy the entire piece up. But then again it's so nice that even if you colored in the rest it would still look spectacular.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Man that's nice Steve! The photography looks fine to me. I've never tried beading, you did an outstanding job on this piece!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Great work Steve! Beautiful design and nice crisp execution ! Agree that the monochrome design adds a lot to the piece.

Happy to see so many people trying something different and using new techniques with the challenge. I never guessed we'd see such a variation in types of projects, and techniques from a "box with a knob" challenge!

Think your photography looks good. I've been using a white background for a year or so and like the way it highlights (isolates) the object. I'm mostly happy with white, but been thinking about getting another color to try, maybe a grey or blue tone. I've also got to pick up something to diffuse my light.

One other thing I've been doing with pictures is some post processing mostly for white balance and color correction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Great job


----------



## wyowoodwrker

My photography sucks, but here's a little something I turned today. It's a ring box for my ladies engagement ring set. It's a combination of 3 different types of wood. Ebony finial, spalted maple lid and insert and a root burl was sold to me as white pine root burl. Definitely smelled like pine/evergreen of some sort. Anyway here's a few not so great pictures.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I like that


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I like that


The spalted maple is some of what you sent me. Nice stuff....I have plenty of it to play with!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Thanks. It's always nice to see what someone does with wood they get from you. Now do something with the other and send it back!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

wyowoodwrker said:


> My photography sucks, but here's a little something I turned today. It's a ring box for my ladies engagement ring set. It's a combination of 3 different types of wood. Ebony finial, spalted maple lid and insert and a root burl was sold to me as white pine root burl. Definitely smelled like pine/evergreen of some sort. Anyway here's a few not so great pictures.
> 
> View attachment 201722
> 
> View attachment 201723


Pictures may not be great but your work was, that's really cool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Neat little box with some great woods!


----------



## barry richardson

Steve in VA said:


> Just wrapped up the finial on my box, after three variations. I couldn't decide which one to go with, so the family voted and this one came out on top
> 
> I decided to practice some beading along with trying a box / hollowing for the first time. I didn't plan the beads out quite right, so the overall design / pattern changed a bit along the way. The result is that the base and top can be turned two different ways for two different patterns though.
> 
> I also tried taking photos with a plain white background. Would love some feedback on that as well.
> 
> Great challenge Tim; I learned a lot and can see myself doing more hollowing very soon!
> 
> View attachment 201696
> 
> View attachment 201697
> 
> View attachment 201698


that's awesome Steve, now I want to give it a try myself....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

wyowoodwrker said:


> My photography sucks, but here's a little something I turned today. It's a ring box for my ladies engagement ring set. It's a combination of 3 different types of wood. Ebony finial, spalted maple lid and insert and a root burl was sold to me as white pine root burl. Definitely smelled like pine/evergreen of some sort. Anyway here's a few not so great pictures.
> 
> View attachment 201722
> 
> View attachment 201723


That’s a nice box!


----------



## Barb

I’m trying to finish up my piece but it’s not turning out the way I hoped it would. Oh well. I should be able to post it soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

Here's my entry. I watched a Carl Jacobson video and tried to copy him. The body is maple burl, lid is myrtle burl and the very minimal finial is resin. The land is mallee burl. I'm fairly certain I won't do this one again lol.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 11


----------



## trc65

WOW!

That is a spectacular piece Barb! Absolutely beautiful. Great woods, gorgeous flowing lines and love the way you mounted it.

Got to ask, how did you make the tail? It really completes the piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Barb

trc65 said:


> WOW!
> 
> That is a spectacular piece Barb! Absolutely beautiful. Great woods, gorgeous flowing lines and love the way you mounted it.
> 
> Got to ask, how did you make the tail? It really completes the piece.


Thank you! I forgot to mention the tail. It's made out of walnut. I cut it out on the bandsaw, shaped most of it on the belt sander then hand sanded the rest. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Holy crap barb!!! That is amazing!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rocking RP

Great work Barb . Beautiful piece. Amazing creativity.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Dang Barb, that is awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Woohoo look at Barb go! Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Dang Barb, that's spectacular!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Barb said:


> Here's my entry. I watched a Carl Jacobson video and tried to copy him. The body is maple burl, lid is myrtle burl and the very minimal finial is resin. The land is mallee burl. I'm fairly certain I won't do this one again lol.
> 
> View attachment 201748View attachment 201749View attachment 201751View attachment 201750


Holy crap!! That's awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Babs, that is some real outside of the box thinking. Plan something easy for us old timers after you win this particular contest. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Danged, pressure is on. The bar is high! Wish the USPS would hurry up. This weekend I became impatient and I tried twice without the proper accoutrements and my objet de vertu flew off the Nova both times. Better wait for the package - or go to plan D. Don't know if I can be lucky three times and not getting bonked!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Barb

Nubsnstubs said:


> Babs, that is some real outside of the box thinking. Plan something easy for us old timers after you win this particular contest. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


I appreciate the vote of confidence but I don't ever actually want to win any of these. I just like participating and hijacking ideas from everyone else. :)

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Barb

Mike Hill said:


> Danged, pressure is on. The bar is high! Wish the USPS would hurry up. This weekend I became impatient and I tried twice without the proper accoutrements and my objet de vertu flew off the Nova both times. Better wait for a package - or go to plan D. Don't know if I can be lucky three times and not getting bonked!


Yikes! I get a bit gun shy when stuff starts flying off the lathe. Can't wait to see what it is now!


----------



## Mike Hill

Barb said:


> Yikes! I get a bit gun shy when stuff starts flying off the lathe. Can't wait to see what it is now!


No Stetsons were hurt in the making of Little Mikey's Folly! I'm glad too! It's a Gus (10X)! - not cheap!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill

sprucegum said:


> You look like and cowboy after a OSHA inspection,


Got a cowboy hardhat for that! In my avatar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Barb said:


> Here's my entry. I watched a Carl Jacobson video and tried to copy him. The body is maple burl, lid is myrtle burl and the very minimal finial is resin. The land is mallee burl. I'm fairly certain I won't do this one again lol.
> 
> View attachment 201748View attachment 201749View attachment 201751View attachment 201750


Great piece Barb. Was perusing Jacobson's stuff a couple of weeks ago for another project and decided to go another route. You did it up proudly! Congratulations!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA

So many fantastic entries here; voting is going to be tough!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Maverick

Really nice Barb. I like it, I like it a lot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Barb, I love that piece! Bravo!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wow Barb, I love it!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213

Holy Manta Ray, Batman.......I mean Barb. I just lost my creative license after seeing that- I don’t think I can renew. Do you ever sleep? That is another level of creativity- now I know why you are a Pro and why I am still in the minor leagues. My mind is blown for the 3rd time- 2 came from your work Barb!


----------



## Gdurfey

Gee...............


----------



## Barb

Arn213 said:


> Holy Manta Ray, Batman.......I mean Barb. I just lost my creative license after seeing that- I don’t think I can renew. Do you ever sleep? That is another level of creativity- now I know why you are a Pro and why I am still in the minor leagues. My mind is blown for the 3rd time- 2 came from your work Barb!


I can't take the claim for creativity on this since I copied someone else. Like I said in an earlier post, I like to hijack ideas lol. I'm humbled by your words though. Thank you very much!


----------



## trc65

I call this the smokers special; mesquite and Apple (with a walnut finial).  

The vessel is about 4.5" tall and 5.5" wide. With the lid and finial it's a little over 8" tall. Finish is multiple coats of polymerized tung oil. Little bit of turquoise fill on the back side.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben

Looks good Tim,I like how the lid sits down inside.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb

trc65 said:


> I call this the smokers special; mesquite and Apple (with a walnut finial).
> 
> The vessel is about 4.5" tall and 5.5" wide. With the lid and finial it's a little over 8" tall. Finish is multiple coats of polymerized tung oil. Little bit of turquoise fill on the back side.
> 
> View attachment 201847
> 
> View attachment 201848
> 
> View attachment 201846
> 
> View attachment 201845
> 
> View attachment 201849


That‘s beautiful! I love the recessed lid. The entire piece flows so smoothly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> I call this the smokers special; mesquite and Apple (with a walnut finial).
> 
> The vessel is about 4.5" tall and 5.5" wide. With the lid and finial it's a little over 8" tall. Finish is multiple coats of polymerized tung oil. Little bit of turquoise fill on the back side.
> 
> View attachment 201847
> 
> View attachment 201848
> 
> View attachment 201846
> 
> View attachment 201845
> 
> View attachment 201849


Beautiful piece Tim! I just love the shape and flow of the piece. Of course I'm partial to Mesquite anyway, but this is a special piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dang Tim. This is another beautiful piece. People are stepping up on this challenge!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Gorg Tim, really like the curves!! Flows beautifully.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

This is my failed attempt and doubt I have the time to attempt a second. A shame because this challenge got me excited to start turning again

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dang that stinks Lou. Even if you don't get it done, spin another up. Glad you're back!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Ok, felt good today so spent some time on redo part 2. I actually like how this one is coming together

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Looking good Lou!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Looking good, interesting piece of wood! 
Glad you are feeling better and were able to spend some time in the shop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

That is looking pretty good lou.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

Lou Currier said:


> Ok, felt good today so spent some time on redo part 2. I actually like how this one is coming together
> 
> View attachment 201999
> 
> View attachment 202000


Nice looking wood. Is it some sort of pine?


----------



## Lou Currier

Barb said:


> Nice looking wood. Is it some sort of pine?


I believe it is pepper tree but not absolutely positive.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey

I’d feel darn good if I turned something that purdy!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

This is the first one of these I've got into, but I have been watching! I wanted to truly take it as a challenge to do something different that I have never done. Which I feel is why this was started!

I've made a ton of lidded boxes; big, small, short and tall. So I wondered how to challenge myself?

I thought "what's something you never see in a lidded box"? My backwards brain said "you can't see into a lidded box dummy..."

Here is my play on that using a variety of materials....

The wood is Spanish cedar that is turned, carved and painted. It has a clear acrylic lid with a handmade glass knob that I made at a friend's house.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Barb

gman2431 said:


> This is the first one of these I've got into, but I have been watching! I wanted to truly take it as a challenge to do something different that I have never done. Which I feel is why this was started!
> 
> I've made a ton of lidded boxes; big, small, short and tall. So I wondered how to challenge myself?
> 
> I thought "what's something you never see in a lidded box"? My backwards brain said "you can't see into a lidded box dummy..."
> 
> Here is my play on that using a variety of materials....
> 
> The wood is Spanish cedar that is turned, carved and painted. It has a clear acrylic lid with a handmade glass knob that I made at a friend's house.
> 
> View attachment 202012
> 
> View attachment 202014
> 
> View attachment 202015


WOW!! That's so flipping cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's stepping outside of the box right there. Way to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Very cool!  love your your interpretation for the challenge!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

trc65 said:


> Very cool!  love your your interpretation for the challenge!


I sooo wanted to carve the bottom also... it was too fragile so I held back. I think that would have really matched the theme, since the bottom isn't see through. Oh well, I learned a ton doing this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Whew, glad I'm not a judge in this challenge. Some incredible entries.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65

DLJeffs said:


> Whew, glad I'm not a judge in this challenge. Some incredible entries.


But you are a judge, we all are. Every member of WB gets to vote when the time comes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Whew, glad I'm not a judge in this challenge. Some incredible entries.


Oh, but you are. Everyone voted!!!

sorry Tim, should have read your post..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> Oh, but you are. Everyone voted!!!
> 
> sorry Tim, should have read your post..........


I might go back and count the entries and vote that many times!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Without further delay I managed to finish this in time to make the entry date. I hope it is worthy of this challenge

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I like it. Nice job Lou! I like how the finial is almost an exact copy of the bottom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I like it. Nice job Lou! I like how the finial is almost an exact copy of the bottom.


That's what I was shooting for, thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

You hit the bullseye then!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Great looking vessel, very Zen- like! I don't know why, that was the first word that popped into my head and it seems to fit. Really do like the symetry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

That's gorgeous Lou!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Got heat back in my shop and found a piece of walnut that I had filled a crack with some ClearCast. The lid is a cutoff of stabilized spalted maple and knob is from a scrap little piece of Blackwood. Throw nothing away!!
4-1/2” overall height and finished with Antique oil.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Very nice!


----------



## Barb

So many cool entries!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## trc65

Love the fill on that one, looks like lava melting through the side of the vessel! Nice contrast with the maple and knob.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steve in VA

Wow.....voting is going to be TOUGH!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TimR

Barb said:


> Here's my entry. I watched a Carl Jacobson video and tried to copy him. The body is maple burl, lid is myrtle burl and the very minimal finial is resin. The land is mallee burl. I'm fairly certain I won't do this one again lol.
> 
> View attachment 201748View attachment 201749View attachment 201751View attachment 201750


Game over!! Great job and an A+ on unique!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

@Lou Currier very nice man!

@TimR I love the resin contrast, almost looks like lava coming out!
Great job all so far!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

One more week! Still a lot of time for stuff to come in. It's amazing what has already been posted. It IS going to be hard to vote on this one

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Here is mine. I do not measure up to the other entries and I am fine with that. Interesting time with the Alumilite Deep Pour. Will not use that again for this type of fill/casting. The chuck left imprints in the bottom and it appears the forstener bit warmed things up enough I got a little deformity in the top opening. The good news is that I did not run into any air bubbles of note. It seemed to chip a little when I started round but as soon as I got the corners knocked off it seemed to turn as well as any Alumilite that I have turned.

Big leaf maple burl cast, buckeye burl bangle center, spalted maple finial, 2.5 diameter and 5.5 tall with finial.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Very nice turn Gary!

By the way, I love your flowery Crocs!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Barb

Gdurfey said:


> Here is mine. I do not measure up to the other entries and I am fine with that. Interesting time with the Alumilite Deep Pour. Will not use that again for this type of fill/casting. The chuck left imprints in the bottom and it appears the forstener bit warmed things up enough I got a little deformity in the top opening. The good news is that I did not run into any air bubbles of note. It seemed to chip a little when I started round but as soon as I got the corners knocked off it seemed to turn as well as any Alumilite that I have turned.
> 
> Big leaf maple burl cast, buckeye burl bangle center, spalted maple finial, 2.5 diameter and 5.5 tall with finial.
> 
> View attachment 202290
> 
> View attachment 202291
> 
> View attachment 202292


Very nice! I haven’t used alumilite deep pour yet. I’ll have to try that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Cool looking vessel! Gonna have to give the deep pour a try, got some ideas, but really don't want to invest in pressure pot.


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> Cool looking vessel! Gonna have to give the deep pour a try, got some ideas, but really don't want to invest in pressure pot.


In that case Tim, deep pour worked like a champ!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Tony said:


> Very nice turn Gary!
> 
> By the way, I love your flowery Crocs!


Those are nursing crocs for the hero of the house

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> @Lou Currier very nice man!
> 
> @TimR I love the resin contrast, almost looks like lava coming out!
> Great job all so far!


Feels good to be turning again...my last procedure seems to have helped but its a double edge sword because I feel better and then I tend to do too much...must learn how to pace myself

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Gdurfey said:


> Here is mine. I do not measure up to the other entries and I am fine with that. Interesting time with the Alumilite Deep Pour. Will not use that again for this type of fill/casting. The chuck left imprints in the bottom and it appears the forstener bit warmed things up enough I got a little deformity in the top opening. The good news is that I did not run into any air bubbles of note. It seemed to chip a little when I started round but as soon as I got the corners knocked off it seemed to turn as well as any Alumilite that I have turned.
> 
> Big leaf maple burl cast, buckeye burl bangle center, spalted maple finial, 2.5 diameter and 5.5 tall with finial.
> 
> View attachment 202290
> 
> View attachment 202291
> 
> View attachment 202292


Alot going on with this piece...interesting Also going to have to look into the deep pour.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

What is a deep pour?


----------



## trc65

Just finished downloading a picture for everyone's project and renaming so when it's time to set up the voting it's a little quicker for me.

After seeing everyone's entry so far in one gallery, all I've got to say is WOW! Great range of projects, techniques and materials - voting really is going to be difficult.

BTW, 12 entries so far with a week to go...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65

ripjack13 said:


> What is a deep pour?


That is Alumalite's new epoxy which can be cured without a pressure pot, in deep molds without multiple pours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

trc65 said:


> Just finished downloading a picture for everyone's project and renaming so when it's time to set up the voting it's a little quicker for me.
> 
> After seeing everyone's entry so far in one gallery, all I've got to say is WOW! Great range of projects, techniques and materials - voting really is going to be difficult.
> 
> BTW, 12 entries so far with a week to go...


Thanks for doing these Tim

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

ripjack13 said:


> What is a deep pour?


As Tim said. Designed more for the table guys and such castings That you can’t put in a pressure pot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Little Mikey's Downfall!...........wait......no....no....this is Little Mikey's Windfall! Everything was picked up off my 2\3rd acre of heaven! Yew base, pretty punky/spalted maple, and spalted walnut lid/finial. Overall 17" tall. Sanded to 400 and 4 coats of Watco Danish Oil. This was fourth start of my challenge piece. One start could not find the jaws i needed - ones I just took off my small chuck and laid them somewheres I would never lose them. Second was most creative one but could not figure out how to turn it after I started - I have now changed it a little and have figured out how. Third was out of mulberry but the piece flew off the chuck twice and was abandoned because the steadfast i needed and ordered has not shown up yet - thank you USPS. i only tell you about the three heart aches of Little Mikey because I'm trying to get the pity vote in my column. This fourth went pretty problem free except having to harden the punk of the body. Didn't have the time left to stabilize.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Barb

That's very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Mike Hill said:


> Little Mikey's Downfall!...........no....no....this is Little Money's Windfall! Everything was picked up off my 2\3rd care of heaven! Yes base, pretty punky/spalted maple, and spalted walnut lid/finial. Overall 17" tall. Sanded to 400 and 4 coats of Watco Danish Oil. This was fourth tart of my challenge piece. One start could not find the jaws i needed. Second was most creative one but could not figure out how to turn it after I started. Third was out of liberty but the piece flew off the Chuck twice and was abandoned because the steadfast i needed and ordered has not shown up yet - thank you USPS. i only tell you about the three heart aches of Little Mikey because I'm trying to get the pity vote in my column. This was fourth went pretty problem free except having to harden the punk ot the body. Didn't have the time left to stabilize.
> 
> View attachment 202409
> 
> View attachment 202416
> 
> View attachment 202419
> 
> View attachment 202420
> 
> View attachment 202421


Very sleek and elegant

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Love it! Great lines/details, and some real purty wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

I like it Mike! Very nice design and execution!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I honestly didn’t know if you turned or not Mikey, I thought you just hoarded wood!!  Incredible piece Mike, awesomeness.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> I honestly didn’t know if you turned or not Mikey, I thought you just hoarded wood!!  Incredible piece Mike, awesomeness.


Hmmm - that is a very astute and reasonable conclusion!! LOL The last three years or so, I've been doing more hoarding than turning because of house interior remodeling, hardwood floor refinishing, and then trying to get the outside landscaping up to some standards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Lou Currier said:


> Very sleek and elegant


Like moi!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill

When I look back, it always ticks me off that I have high end pro photo equipment, glass, and lighting and then always do posts with a puny fire pad camera with the item perched on an old marble plant stand in front of a white cabinet door with sunlight pouring through an open back door.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## barry richardson

So..... I got a late start on this, so I did some cheating, I was really into making stuff with lids and finials a few years ago, many of them segmented turnings, and I accumulated a lot of spare parts, sometimes from a design change, or blown out turnings that I salvaged parts from. Here is what I started with, I forget what the main body was going to be, it has been sitting, unfinished on a shelf for years. 



So I played around with the parts, till I came up with some way to use them, think 'Mr Potato Head' ....About 13" tall overall. The woods are from the top; walnut, ABW (a bangle center from Eric) DIW, African Sumac, ABW, the alternating ring is Bubinga and citrus wood, DIW, ABW, main body is African Sumac, and the base is walnut. I will rub out the finish when it cures... As far as finials, I just don't get the point

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 2


----------



## Lou Currier

barry richardson said:


> So..... I got a late start on this, so I did some cheating, I was really into making stuff with lids and finials a few years ago, many of them segmented turnings, and I accumulated a lot of spare parts, sometimes from a design change, or blown out turnings that I salvaged parts from. Here is what I started with, I forget what the main body was going to be, it has been sitting, unfinished on a shelf for years.
> View attachment 202822
> So I played around with the parts, till I came up with some way to use them, think 'Mr Potato Head' ....About 13" tall overall. The woods are from the top; walnut, ABW (a bangle center from Eric) DIW, African Sumac, ABW, the alternating ring is Bubinga and citrus wood, DIW, ABW, main body is African Sumac, and the base is walnut. I will rub out the finish when it cures... As far as finials, I just don't get the pointView attachment 202821


Wish I had spare parts like that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

barry richardson said:


> So..... I got a late start on this, so I did some cheating, I was really into making stuff with lids and finials a few years ago, many of them segmented turnings, and I accumulated a lot of spare parts, sometimes from a design change, or blown out turnings that I salvaged parts from. Here is what I started with, I forget what the main body was going to be, it has been sitting, unfinished on a shelf for years.
> View attachment 202822
> So I played around with the parts, till I came up with some way to use them, think 'Mr Potato Head' ....About 13" tall overall. The woods are from the top; walnut, ABW (a bangle center from Eric) DIW, African Sumac, ABW, the alternating ring is Bubinga and citrus wood, DIW, ABW, main body is African Sumac, and the base is walnut. I will rub out the finish when it cures... As far as finials, I just don't get the pointView attachment 202821


Not bad for a box you got " one piece at a time" glad you found the a-daptor plate. That's sharp.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Beautiful piece! All your parts and pieces came together wonderfully. The "necklace" is a wonderful accent, and you made your point with the finial!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Barry, thanks For another inspiring piece. Wow!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

barry richardson said:


> So..... I got a late start on this, so I did some cheating, I was really into making stuff with lids and finials a few years ago, many of them segmented turnings, and I accumulated a lot of spare parts, sometimes from a design change, or blown out turnings that I salvaged parts from. Here is what I started with, I forget what the main body was going to be, it has been sitting, unfinished on a shelf for years.
> View attachment 202822
> So I played around with the parts, till I came up with some way to use them, think 'Mr Potato Head' ....About 13" tall overall. The woods are from the top; walnut, ABW (a bangle center from Eric) DIW, African Sumac, ABW, the alternating ring is Bubinga and citrus wood, DIW, ABW, main body is African Sumac, and the base is walnut. I will rub out the finish when it cures... As far as finials, I just don't get the pointView attachment 202821


Another stunning piece Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Here's one from osage and ebony. I had started it a while ago. But it's finally finished.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9 | Creative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Very cool @ripjack13 Marc. You took the finial in a very neat direction.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Sweet! Like the curlicue! One might call it an abstract ampersand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

barry richardson said:


> So..... I got a late start on this, so I did some cheating, I was really into making stuff with lids and finials a few years ago, many of them segmented turnings, and I accumulated a lot of spare parts, sometimes from a design change, or blown out turnings that I salvaged parts from. Here is what I started with, I forget what the main body was going to be, it has been sitting, unfinished on a shelf for years.
> View attachment 202822
> So I played around with the parts, till I came up with some way to use them, think 'Mr Potato Head' ....About 13" tall overall. The woods are from the top; walnut, ABW (a bangle center from Eric) DIW, African Sumac, ABW, the alternating ring is Bubinga and citrus wood, DIW, ABW, main body is African Sumac, and the base is walnut. I will rub out the finish when it cures... As far as finials, I just don't get the pointView attachment 202821


Danged Barry, that is plain beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill

I'm out for now. Other projects, getting a new dog (a rescue GSP). andlife in general kept me from the shop. That and I'm 3 lids into it----just not having luck there. Will post it later in the "completed" section.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

barry richardson said:


> So..... I got a late start on this, so I did some cheating, I was really into making stuff with lids and finials a few years ago, many of them segmented turnings, and I accumulated a lot of spare parts, sometimes from a design change, or blown out turnings that I salvaged parts from. Here is what I started with, I forget what the main body was going to be, it has been sitting, unfinished on a shelf for years.
> View attachment 202822
> So I played around with the parts, till I came up with some way to use them, think 'Mr Potato Head' ....About 13" tall overall. The woods are from the top; walnut, ABW (a bangle center from Eric) DIW, African Sumac, ABW, the alternating ring is Bubinga and citrus wood, DIW, ABW, main body is African Sumac, and the base is walnut. I will rub out the finish when it cures... As far as finials, I just don't get the pointView attachment 202821



Dude....that is sweet looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Here's one from osage and ebony. I had started it a while ago. But it's finally finished.


very creative with the finial and I love how that Osage finished with the burnt orange look at the bottom half

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

I like it! Cool look with the colors, and nifty finial. Another great way to make custom finials!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

By my count, we already have 15 entries with a little more than 24 hours to go! Plus, there are at least five others who said they'd be joining in that we haven't seen anything from yet... 

Great entries in both quantity and especially quality!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> By my count, we already have 15 entries with a little more than 24 hours to go! Plus, there are at least five others who said they'd be joining in that we haven't seen anything from yet...
> 
> Great entries in both quantity and especially quality!



I'm not sure which one of my 2 entries I want to be officially entered....decision there are. Made soon they must be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

They'll both be officially entered (unless you don't want them to be). At least one of the previous challenges had more than one entry by somebody, so a precedent has been established. Besides, the man says, "the more the merrier"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

@ripjack13 that's cool man! The finial reminds me of a shepherd's hook.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Barb

ripjack13 said:


> Here's one from osage and ebony. I had started it a while ago. But it's finally finished.
> 
> View attachment 202882
> 
> 
> View attachment 202883
> 
> 
> View attachment 202884
> 
> 
> View attachment 202885
> 
> 
> View attachment 202886
> 
> 
> View attachment 202919


That finial is very cool! I still don’t like doing them so I make them as basic as possible. I love the gradient of colors on your base. How did you do that? I’ve only worked with Osage once but it didn’t come close to this. The entire pice as a whole is nice!


----------



## ripjack13

Barb said:


> That finial is very cool! I still don’t like doing them so I make them as basic as possible. I love the gradient of colors on your base. How did you do that? I’ve only worked with Osage once but it didn’t come close to this. The entire pice as a whole is nice!



I used a torch on it spinning it by hand on the lathe, and some light sanding before finishing it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Guess I’m going to have to be out there on this one. From the wu-flu hitting the family and 2 weeks in quarantine (shop is shared with my older FIL) just didn’t get out in the shop for this one. Now it feels like Antarctica in Texas this weekend so no shop this weekend either. Very nice entries y’all

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Tony

I'm with Mikey on this one. Sad to say but I haven't even started on one. I have some ideas and still want to do them at some point but there's no way I'll get it done. Sorry guys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> @ripjack13 that's cool man! The finial reminds me of a shepherd's hook.


And that finial is probably bigger than @Tony's Shepherd's hook

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson

ripjack13 said:


> Here's one from osage and ebony. I had started it a while ago. But it's finally finished.
> 
> View attachment 202882
> 
> 
> View attachment 202883
> 
> 
> View attachment 202884
> 
> 
> View attachment 202885
> 
> 
> View attachment 202886
> 
> 
> View attachment 202919


I love it Marc! A very cool take on the challenge....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Tony said:


> I'm with Mikey on this one. Sad to say but I haven't even started on one. I have some ideas and still want to do them at some point but there's no way I'll get it done. Sorry guys!


Dang, what's with all these Texans bailing out?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

barry richardson said:


> Dang, what's with all these Texans bailing out?


It's "cold" down there.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bean_counter

gman2431 said:


> It's "cold" down there.....


FREEZING!!! hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Bean_counter said:


> FREEZING!!! hahaha


I'm sure y'all will pull through, and have the stories to tell the next generations of the deep freeze.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Bean_counter said:


> FREEZING!!! hahaha


@Tony must be in his long john's

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

@trc65 any hints as to what the next challenge may be for those who may want to get a head start....asking for a Texan

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## William Tanner

This started as a practice piece early on in the challenge with the intention of doing another. That isn't going to happen. The body is one inch tall but I'm not sure what kind of wood it is. I got it from a shop sale when a club member passed away. I paid $20 from a bus boy's style plastic container full of nice pieces. The lid is hard maple. The wood for the finial came from another sale of a deceased member and friend. Again, I'm not sure what kind of wood it is. The total height is 2 1/4 inches. I'm not going to bother putting a finish on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Lou Currier

William Tanner said:


> This started as a practice piece early on in the challenge with the intention of doing another. That isn't going to happen. The body is one inch tall but I'm not sure what kind of wood it is. I got it from a shop sale when a club member passed away. I paid $20 from a bus boy's style plastic container full of nice pieces. The lid is hard maple. The wood for the finial came from another sale of a deceased member and friend. Again, I'm not sure what kind of wood it is. The total height is 2 1/4 inches. I'm not going to bother putting a finish on it.
> 
> View attachment 202956
> 
> View attachment 202957


I had a piece of palm like that that I almost used for this challenge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

@ripjack13- it’s simple, beautiful and organic. In an abstract way, it looks like a beautiful cello with a partially bulbous-elongated body with a burst fade and you coupled it with a very whimsical ebony (which is a fretboard) that resembles a neck and it ends with a graceful volute at the headstock. Your selection of the osage orange, specifically that piece is visually impactful as the vertical grain with the beautiful ray flakes along with the flame treatment giving that “gradation fade” from burnt orange brown to orange leads your eye vertically to the transition of coupled piece of ebony. It reminds me of on an old, vintage instrument where it has developed patina and has this natural “honest” wear.

Aesthetically it is an art form, however the actually wood species that you selected has musical properties. The ebony is used for string instruments for fretboards in violins/violas/cellos/bass and on acoustic steel strings as well as jazz box arch tops. The Osage orange has been experimented as and a lot believed this to has the very similar musical properties to genuine rosewood. Both are resonant pieces of musical wood.

Really well done Marc and I really personally appreciate this in both art and musical art form. You hit this one on the Marc!

Arn
PS- I am available at booth 007 for critiques and appraisals for free.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> @Tony must be in his long john's


Hell yes! I'm in a booth at a Farmer's market today, 29 degrees. Not happy...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Lou Currier said:


> @Tony must be in his long john's


Lou, I know you tossed that into this thread for a future comment or two. That you should have stated was "Tony must be in his short johns." That would have made more sense. Sorry Tony, but I just had to do this......... .......... Jerry (In Tucson)

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## trc65

Tony said:


> Hell yes! I'm in a booth at a Farmer's market today, 29 degrees. Not happy...



As much as I want to, I won't heckle you for that. Below freezing is uncomfortable to be standing around in, especially if you don't have the clothes for it/aren't used to it. 

I just finished going out to feed the livestock (cats and birds) with a -18° wind chill. Not bad when you have the clothes. The pain is the 10 minutes it takes to suit up in everything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> As much as I want to, I won't heckle you for that. Below freezing is uncomfortable to be standing around in, especially if you don't have the clothes for it/aren't used to it.
> 
> I just finished going out to feed the livestock (cats and birds) with a -18° wind chill. Not bad when you have the clothes. The pain is the 10 minutes it takes to suit up in everything.


Dude.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

My trek out to the bird feeder....





Do your birds make such a huge mess under the feeder or is it just a ne bird thing? 
The dark spot under the post is all seed....lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## trc65

I feed both sunflower and thistle seed, and they make a mess under all of them. Sparrows and others, will kick sunflower seed out on the ground and then feed there. Some species like the feeder, some the ground. Most of it gets eaten sooner or later. The finches spill a lot of thistle, but juncos and others pick it off the ground. I've got 2 sunflower feeders, 2 thistle feeders, and three suet feeders. Go through 200-250# of sunflower seed each year, so you can imagine the mess. Just leave it, acts as mulch come summer.

Hard to see it in this picture as we have fresh snow, but seed shells will be 1-2" deep under the feeders when snow melts.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gdurfey

@William Tanner , nice piece. The proportions are fantastic. I would have never known the sizes with out you stating or something as a reference. Very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Nice looking little piece Bill! Agree with Garry, nice proportions, and wouldn't have guessed it was a "mini".

Don't know the wood, but coloration of the bottom reminds me of black Locust although the grain doesn't look correct for that.


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> My trek out to the bird feeder....
> 
> View attachment 202969
> 
> Do your birds make such a huge mess under the feeder or is it just a ne bird thing?
> The dark spot under the post is all seed....lol


Did you make it back?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> Did you make it back?


Unfortunately yes....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rocking RP

This month I volunteered to do a demo for my local club. Decided to kill two birds and did my demo on lidded box. Here’s what I turned at the club and added the finial when I got home. It is black walnut with blackwood finial.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Rocking RP said:


> This month I volunteered to do a demo for my local club. Decided to kill two birds and did my demo on lidded box. Here’s what I turned at the club and added the finial when I got home. It is black walnut with blackwood finial. View attachment 203013


Very cool piece Roger!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65

The box with a knob challenge is now over!

Thank you to everyone who participated either with an entry, or just with comments from the peanut gallery. 

An incredible group of projects with so many different interpretations, styles, materials and techniques. Whether this was the first, or the hundreth vessel you've turned, I hope everyone enjoyed it and learned something in the process. Voting is going to be difficult on this one. Give me an hour or so and I'll get the poll up and working.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 5


----------



## Gdurfey

Thank you Tim.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Thanks Tim. This was great challenge I enjoyed being a part of. It will be tough to pick a winner from so many beautiful works of art.

Congratulations to everyone who entered this challenge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Steve in VA

I cast my vote this morning, but must admit I had to look back and forth at all the entries several times before finally settling on one. While only one person received my vote, I wish that I could cast one for every entry; no voter fraud here.

Fantastic job by all!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> Nice looking little piece Bill! Agree with Garry, nice proportions, and wouldn't have guessed it was a "mini".
> 
> Don't know the wood, but coloration of the bottom reminds me of black Locust although the grain doesn't look correct for that.


Thanks Tim. The wood seemed to be soft and cut easily but I didn't get any tear out. I wouldn't mind having more of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Definitely wasn't bl Locust if it was soft, sure is pretty though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Courtland

Here is my red white and blue lidded vessel!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Barb

Courtland said:


> Do we post the final pictures here?


You can if you'd like but this challenge is over. There's a new one going on if you'd like to join. There's still plenty of time. Here's the link. https://woodbarter.com/threads/next-turning-challenge.45240/
Make sure to read through the thread since it was posted on April 1st. :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courtland

Thank barb I just posted mine and I didn’t even know it was over! Lol I’ll get into the nest one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barb

Courtland said:


> Thank barb I just posted mine and I didn’t even know it was over! Lol I’ll get into the nest one


That's a beautiful piece! The current challenge isn't over until the end of May. :)


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Courtland said:


> Here is my red white and blue lidded vessel!
> 
> View attachment 206916
> 
> View attachment 206917
> 
> View attachment 206918


Very nice! Box elder burl plus epoxy?


----------



## Courtland

Barb said:


> That's a beautiful piece! The current challenge isn't over until the end of May. :)


Ok I’m in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Courtland

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Very nice! Box elder burl plus epoxy?


Yea I have just begun to use epoxy. It turns much smoother then I expected

Reactions: Like 1


----------

